# MOTIVATION!!! [extremely pic heavy]



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's some motivational pictures for you ladies! 
I tried to get various body types: some more thin + some more muscular + etc!
Good Luck + Enjoy!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

Silicone Valley strikes again.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting.  I often find that the biggest inspirational images for me are that of extremely heavy people because it reminds me of where I could end up if I continue an unhealthy lifestyle and where I don't want to be.  

There are women whose bodies I really like and would love to have:

Bridget Marquardt - I love that she has a softness to her body but she is still toned.  She has a womanly shape and nice curves.





Nicole Scherzinger - 





Alyssa Milano - 





Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not saying this is what you should want to achieve or want to look exactly like, that would be very unrealistic. But, for me personally taking a look at some of these pictures, more so the more muscular women, motivates me to into the gym and not be lazy because I know if they can do it, I can.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 17, 2007)

And aziaja I agree all three of those women have gorgeous still shapely bodies. One even shares my name hehe


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_i am trying to lose weight. it sucks. these pictures are kind of freaking me out, though. mostly the lack of hips on these women. as i was scrolling down i kept hoping for hips... i'm not sure if i feel better about my body, or if i feel like eating oreo's. :-/_

 
Alot of those women are big into weight training which really explains the lack of hips one is even a friend of mine so don't let them freak you out losing weight won't make your body look like that. That is due to how they train.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

i think most of them look great! they arent too skinny they are curvy, toned and gorgeous much better than looking at nicole richie *PUKE*


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 22, 2007)

Just as a note: you don't need a personal trainer to get a good body.  I mean, they are nice and all...but it is kinda like a shopping buddy really...you can do it on your own, and you can do it with the person...

if you can't afford a trainer then just find someone to be a gym buddy and keep you motivated

and also: Jillian Michaels is HAWT...I want her body...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Brooke B has a nice figure I never noticed, thanx for posting pics even though I'm slim those stomachs remind me why I need to stick with pilates!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have implants, nor do I want them.  I am happy with my little uprights.  I prefer to use women pictures without them.  It's just my preference.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 12, 2007)

ahhh! some of those girls look sickly thin :S
but i guess some poeple are healthy like that...


----------

